# What do you drink while editing?



## Destin

Just got home from shooting a basketball game and I'm relaxing drinking a Redd's while editing the photos. 




 

Which leads to the question... what do you drink while editing photos from a long day?


----------



## tirediron

Coffee; my judgement's bad enough normally I don't need to make it worse with beer!


----------



## Derrel

Coffee for me.


----------



## john.margetts

Lemon squash, occasionally tea.


----------



## petrochemist

I don't have any fixed drink while editing. Usually if having a drink at all it would probably be coffee, squash, fruit juice or water, but there have probably been occasions when I've had a beer (but NOT lager)/cider/wine/port/liqueur ...


----------



## astroNikon

Nothing, water, orange or apple juice or ice tea; in that order.


----------



## Destin

I'm actually quite surprised

I was expecting a bunch of people here to be craft beer afficionados for some reason.


----------



## john.margetts

Destin said:


> I'm actually quite surprised
> 
> I was expecting a bunch of people here to be craft beer afficionados for some reason.


I am but I am not an alcoholic - I drink the beer when I can enjoy it. Same with tea, as it happens - when I have the time I will make a pot of loose leaf Assam which is a drink to savour.


----------



## tirediron

Destin said:


> I'm actually quite surprised
> 
> I was expecting a bunch of people here to be craft beer afficionados for some reason.


I really enjoy a good craft beer or two, but I like to relax and enjoy it.


----------



## smoke665

George (Dickle #12) on ice calms the nerves, warms the body,  gets rid of the pressures of the day, and allows me to relax while I work.


----------



## Gary A.

Rarely if ever alcohol, coffees or teas or a Perrier.  But when I'm finished I'll pop open some vino.


----------



## limr

Well, I'm also not an alcoholic, and yes, I do enjoy a beer while developing a couple of rolls of film. I don't spend much time editing, so I can't speak to any drinking habits I might have had if I spent more time at it. Chances are, it would be tea or seltzer.


----------



## ronlane

Tea or Water or Soft drink. (Mostly in that order)


----------



## runnah

Mostly gin and tonics but I try not to let photography get in the way of my drinking.


----------



## jcdeboever

smoke665 said:


> George (Dickle #12) on ice calms the nerves, warms the body,  gets rid of the pressures of the day, and allows me to relax while I work.



When I drank, I really liked that and better than #8. Super smooth vanilla taste.


----------



## jcdeboever

I drink water, coffee or tea.


----------



## smoke665

jcdeboever said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> 
> George (Dickle #12) on ice calms the nerves, warms the body,  gets rid of the pressures of the day, and allows me to relax while I work.
> 
> 
> 
> When I drank, I really liked that and better than #8. Super smooth vanilla taste.
Click to expand...


I don't drink anymore either ------- don't drink any less either  Like all things in life, moderation is the key. My grandmother lived well into her 90's and believed that 2 teaspoons of sour mash a day with water was the secret to good health. I figure if it worked for her it'll work for me, though I've yet to find any teaspoons as big as the one she used


----------



## ronlane

smoke665 said:


> ......, though I've yet to find any teaspoons as big as the one she used



I never knew my grandmother to measure anything, so just pour it in and "guesstimate" it.


----------



## webestang64

Earl Grey in the morning and Kool Aid for the rest of the day.


----------



## Rick50

A whole bottle of Bourbon. By the end ALL my pictures look good. Learned that in my younger days!


----------



## 407370

Illy Espresso coffee.


----------



## DarkShadow

Coffee, Coffee and Coffee


----------



## 480sparky

Nectar of the gods...... Choklit milk.


----------



## The Barbarian

Destin said:


> Which leads to the question... what do you drink while editing photos from a long day?



A shot of Wild Turkey, or a Guinness.

And yes, I think it does affect my work...

Drinking alcohol may enhance a person’s problem solving skills, according to a new study.

Scientists found that men who either drank two pints of beer or two glasses of wine before solving brain teasers not only got more questions right, they also were quicker in delivering correct answers, compared to men who answered the questions sober.

While the latest findings go against the traditional beliefs that alcohol impairs analytical thinking and rational thoughts, lead author Professor Jennifer Wiley of the University of Illinois at Chicago discovered that alcohol may enhance creativity problem solving by reducing the mind’s working memory capacity, which is the ability to concentrate on something in particular.
Drinking Alcohol May Significantly Enhance Problem Solving Skills


----------



## table1349

To all the Water Drinkers, I would remind you of the immortal words of the late great William Claude Dukenfield, commonly known as W. C. Fields...................

_“I don't drink water. Fish fornicate in it.” _


----------



## annamaria

Bottled water 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349




----------



## robbins.photo

Mt. Dew.  Honestly not sure why this would even be a question.


----------



## petrochemist

To all the Water Drinkers, I would remind you of the immortal words of the late great William Claude Dukenfield, commonly known as W. C. Fields...................

_“I don't drink water. Fish fornicate in it.” 

Best not top breathe air on that basis. After all dogs fornicate in air..._


----------



## table1349

petrochemist said:


> To all the Water Drinkers, I would remind you of the immortal words of the late great William Claude Dukenfield, commonly known as W. C. Fields...................
> 
> _“I don't drink water. Fish fornicate in it.”
> 
> Best not top breathe air on that basis. After all dogs fornicate in air..._


Mine fornicate in the back yard to no avail, but why spoil their dreams.


----------



## greatchimney

Mostly water but sometimes I have coffee to wake myself up lol


----------



## fstr n u

Love this thread....drinking turns into fornicating 

I do Chai Tea for breakfast, flavored waters during the work day, and once home and settled a crown royal and diet cola; good red wine/white wine or single malt scotch.

I am not an alcoholic, though i do enjoy the unique characteristics that makeup various wines/scotches.  Like someone said previous...everything in moderation.


----------



## EIngerson

Jameson and ginger ale. Then coffee the next day when I have to "re" edit.


----------



## anngrant

I dring water 40 minutes after having a meal


----------



## Euphrasia Alekto

Most of the time just water. But I sometimes drink coffee or juice too.


----------



## DanOstergren

Coffee. Lots of coffee.


----------



## Juga

Water mostly butttttttt when I do decide to bring out the alcoholic in me it is usually Kraken and Coke. Because I am a sailor though I mostly do all my drinking in port calls and then take it VERY easy at home.


----------



## fstr n u

Juga...the Kraken always strikes...leaving it's victims susceptible to amnesic events....or so the tale goes....


----------



## bluewanders

Water the vast majority of the time.  Tea a few times a week... I like white tea and green tea. Very rarely if I do drink alchohol it's usually a neat scotch.


----------



## Juga

fstr n u said:


> Juga...the Kraken always strikes...leaving it's victims susceptible to amnesic events....or so the tale goes....



The Kraken doesn't really do that for me, however, fireball is considered travel time juice.


----------



## Destin

Juga said:


> fstr n u said:
> 
> 
> 
> Juga...the Kraken always strikes...leaving it's victims susceptible to amnesic events....or so the tale goes....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Kraken doesn't really do that for me, however, fireball is considered travel time juice.
Click to expand...


Fireball causes me to breath fire. 

To the porcelain Gods. It's now on the do not consume list.. right next to tequila.


----------



## mariam1

Usually, I drink Black Coffee while editing because it keeps me active 
And I used many programs but currently using KrojamSoft PhotoViewerPro for this purpose.


----------



## Gary A.

It isn't the drink that concerns me, but the food.  Usually, when I process, I eat a lot of crow.


----------



## table1349

Well here, let me help you with that: 

*Summer Crow Kabobs*

16 pieces of crow breast meat (no bones) (8 crows)
16 pieces of green pepper
16 cherry tomatoes
8 button mushrooms
8 ears of sweet corn
1 1/2 cups of Teriyaki sauce
1/2 cup melted butter
8 kabob skewers
*Preparation*
Cut each piece of crow in half and place in a covered bowl with the Teriyaki sauce over night. Clean and cut each ear of corn into 3 pieces. Cook in boiling salt water for 10 minutes. Alternately put corn (3 pieces), green peppers (3 pieces) and cherry tomatoes (3) along with 4 pieces of crow meat on each skewer. Use 1 mushroom to top each skewer. Brush with melted butter and place on preheated grill for about 4 minutes. Flip, butter again and place back on grill for another 4 minutes. Repeat one last time for a total of 12 minutes or until they appear done. Serves four adults.


----------

